# Commentaires impossibles sur iGeneration



## Tweetly (14 Juin 2014)

Bonjour,

Il m'est impossible de commenter les news sur l'app iGeneration sur iPad (ios 7) alors que je suis bien identifié. Voici le message obtenu : Échec de l'envoi. Merci de vérifier votre connexion réseau...

Merci de votre retour.


----------



## Toximityx (14 Juin 2014)

Bonjour,

J'ai bien reçu votre courriel et répondu.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2014)

Tweetly a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Il m'est impossible de commenter les news sur l'app iGeneration sur iPad (ios 7) alors que je suis bien identifié. Voici le message obtenu : Échec de l'envoi. Merci de vérifier votre connexion réseau...
> 
> Merci de votre retour.


Idem pour moi sur iPad  Pas de soucis sur mac


----------



## Toximityx (26 Juin 2014)

alan63 a dit:


> Idem pour moi sur iPad  Pas de soucis sur mac



Bonjour,

Vous êtes sous iOS 7 ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2014)

Toximityx a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Vous êtes sous iOS 7 ?


bjr
oui IOS7 
ça ne fonctionne plus depuis une semaine ( à la louche )


----------



## cl97 (26 Juin 2014)

en faisant un reply ? c'est un bogue connu. On attend le retour de nyxouf lundi pour corriger le bogue. Désolé


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2014)

cl97 a dit:


> en faisant un reply ? c'est un bogue connu. On attend le retour de nyxouf lundi pour corriger le bogue. Désolé


Merci, à  peu près tout essayé , mais silence radio 
On verra lundi alors


----------

